# Camcorder DV Lead not working....



## magic#208 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,
This is my first post so i hope its in the right section. I have been trying to figure out something but have had no such luck. I have a Sony DCR-HC27 Camcorder. I recently purchased a DV Lead which goes from the Camcorder to my Laptop USB Port, But, upon plugging it in nothing has happened, it appears to have not even detected something was plugged in. Do i need the Drivers for this? If so, where can i get them? Ive been searching for them for most of the day but have had no such luck. Im running Windows 7 by the way.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Lewis.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, you might need drivers. I wouldn't think that is the problem as any time you plug something into a usb port, the computer knows there is something there, just might not be sure what it is. 
I would try this on another computer. if the computer still doesn't see that you plugged something in, maybe exchange the cable for another one.

Also, have you used the same usb port for something else? It shouldnt be the computer if that worked and this one didn't. You might still need drivers for it.

If you can, can you also please give us who made the cable and if it has a model number.


----------



## magic#208 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi.
Well i know all the USB ports work so thats not the issue. I bought the item off ebay and it was shipped from China over to me here in england. I had to get an adaptor so it converted it from whatever port it was (something like a port 1389?) over to a USB. I havent tried it on a different computer yet. But i would have thought something being plugged into it would recognise it, but nothing comes up.

Thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi majic#208


Download the driver wizard and search for your driver : 

http://driverwhiz.com/drivers-en?br...-90000000859&gclid=CMqf47fpup8CFQsKswod1j5i2A


Good luck !


----------



## magic#208 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi.

Unfortunatly none of these "Driver" programs help me, they all search for drivers which need updating or installing, but when it comes to downloading the drivers it says i have to register and pay for it todo it. Thats not what i want. I need a direct download for the drivers themselves. I will look into where i got the camera from, as it was a christmas present. If need be i shall buy the software off of Ebay if its accessable.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

It would be best if you can get who made and model numbers for everything you are using to connect the camera to the computer. Then we can look up any drivers easier. You can also ask the seller about if any drivers were required and if so, where can you get them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

From what I see, the camera may be out of production....older model. Will Win7 even support the camera?? I mean, that's what I am seeing for the OS used by the OP.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I think I found the camera, DCR-HC27E, its the closest I can find anyway. I only found it on the United Kingdom sony website (completely missed it at first being my sites default to US). 

From what I can tell from reading the manual, you can only connect it to the computer if the computer has an i.Link (IEEE1394, 4-pin connector S100) port. Looking this up, I think this is compatible with windows 7 only if its connected to a firewire port. I'm not sure if anyone had any luck with transferring from firewire to usb on these camcorders. 

For some versions of sony camcorders, they said you have to use only a 4-pin to 4-pin firewire cable, a 6-pin to 4-pin cable wouldn't work, while some people had luck with this.

I also think you will need certain software to record from the camcorder to the computer. (Sorry, I don't remember what it was right now)


----------



## magic#208 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think i understand. For this camcorder you cant use a USB port it has to be a different one? Also i have video editing software that has an option of recording straight off a camcorder so thats not the problem.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I think you need a port on your computer like the one you see above. I think they are fairly common on laptop and it only takes at most 10 minutes to add one to a desktop computer. 










This one is a 6 pin firewire port, I think there is a chance you can still use it with a 4 pin to 6 pin cable.

Also forgot to mention, I think you can get a card that you slide into a laptop (sorry I don't remember what they are called). I see them a lot also. Of course it may not be worth it.


----------



## magic#208 (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking around my laptop it doesnt appear to have either of these ports. I had to get an adaptor from the lead so i could plug it into a USB as the cable i have isnt a USB one.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Do you have the model of the adapter you used? I did a search for firewire to usb adapter and not too many products come up. 
You can also get a usb/firewire hub (It has both usb and firewire ports and uses a single usb port).
Also I was thinking, you can set up a tv tuner card (or a usb turner) and run the camcord how you would to a tv, and record it through that.


----------



## amerillove (Feb 9, 2010)

You can ask the seller about if any drivers were required.


----------

